# HB tiger SS fry



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just want to share.the 2nd spawn of this nice pair . male is 7+ inches and female is 6inches




























after 4 weeks they spawn again


















thanks for looking


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking pair.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. That is a very nice looking pair you have there. Good Luck with them...


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Daniel and Dave
this is the 2nd pair that I succesfully bred..can't wait to see they grow big


----------

